# Somebody is sporting a new look



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I decided to clip the hair around his ears, clip off the top knot and open the area around his face.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Walter I LOVE this new look. It really shows off those big beautiful eyes!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Walter I LOVE this new look. It really shows off those big beautiful eyes!!!!!


That's what I told Walter, too. Walter, I love the vest, too. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So handsome!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I love what you've done. He looks so cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucky looks fantastic and you did a great job Walter!! Thanks for sharing Lucky's "new look" with Sm!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Lucky looks fantastic and you did a great job Walter!! Thanks for sharing Lucky's "new look" with Sm!!


I should rephrase - I decided to ask the groomer to ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I should rephrase - I decided to ask the groomer to ...


Just when I was going to say I was extremely impressed with your grooming ability...
He looks awesome, Walter!
I love his new hairdo 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES! very clean look! He is adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Walter, I LOVE little Lucky :wub: he looks like a puppy :smootch::tender: he has the biggest most beautiful eyes, someone is going to get ice cream


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful face. Hugs Lucky.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep coming back to look---he is one handsome dude!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He looks like a baby again, what a change! I love his new look!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili: Walter - I LOVE Luck's new look. It shows off those eyes of his and makes him look like a puppy!! I really do love the puppy cuts on them. And It's so much easier on you and him without the topknot. Very freeing. :wub: Yes, I too was going to give you credit for doing a great job with the shears. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Thank your groomer. She did a great job. (Can you turn a photo or two around so we can look at his adorable face straight on?)


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That's what I told Walter, too. Walter, I love the vest, too. :wub:


Well of course the vest is a Tanner Tog! And Lucky looks great! What a doll baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Well of course the vest is a Tanner Tog! And Lucky looks great! What a doll baby.


Thanks everyone. I do love his new look. It makes him look younger. I am keeping the rest of the him in longer coat.

The vest looks great on him, I love the color and as you can see it fits him perfectly. 

Sue - I can not take a picture of him - he runs away. I was amazed I got that one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone. I do love his new look. It makes him look younger. I am keeping the rest of the him in longer coat.
> 
> The vest looks great on him, I love the color and as you can see it fits him perfectly.
> 
> Sue - I can not take a picture of him - he runs away. I was amazed I got that one.


Walter ... have you tried offering him a treat if he sits for the picture first? 

Sue, I had to laugh when you asked Walter if he could turn a picture or two around. I mean, here's the guy who helps everyone else with the upside down pictures. :HistericalSmiley: Here's two of the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sAid - you wanted them vertical? Sorry I did not understand.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Love it! Luna is impressed 🙂


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Love it!!!

I finally got my groomer to agree to clip my Whispy's top hair so a bow is no longer needed. It never kept his hair sufficiently back unless it was very tight.

Love that the hair on his body is also short. My groomer hasn't been willing to go that far. Says that shed have to use a razor and that would traumatize Whispy as he's only had his face and paws groomer with the electric razor.

We live near the beach and the short cut would be much easier to keep clean. 

Thanks for sharing the adorable pix.

Lainie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the new cut!!! Oh my gosh..Lucky is one handsome dude!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love this new look and boy he is really white (yes all our pups are white but still...lol). He is so cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks all. Brenda - he has never had tear staining and his points have always been jet black, so he has always looked super white. I will keep his look for a while. I do love his eyes.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter he looks great! I loved his old cut and now this new one. He is such a handsome guy I am not sure he could look bad!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

He looks adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I love his new DO. Just in time for the holdiay video. Hint. HInt.

QUOTE=wkomorow;4184092]I decided to clip the hair around his ears, clip off the top knot and open the area around his face.

View attachment 256982
View attachment 256984
View attachment 256986
[/QUOTE]


----------

